# What Types of Wine do you make?



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

It would be interesting to see what types of wines you make. By knowing this we could tailor the products you need most for making those wines. A lot more choices are possible, so respond after voting and tell us a bit more.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

I began with a combination of fresh fruit and kits- based on price. I soon learned the value of buying kits based on quality. I decided to expand a vineyard and now make almost all of the wine from my own fresh grapes. It is nice to use my own product to make my wine from but there are downsides to that also. I don't get to make wine from vinifera from this country or any of theother winegrowing regions of the world. I can if I really get the desire still make those wines, just not from my own grapes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

I began by making Island mist kits a year ago. Since the I have been buying more quality kits along with Juice I purchase at Walkers.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 22, 2009)

I use all those methods to make wine and admit I may be in the minority. I just try to take advantage of what ever opportunities are available. 
VC


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 22, 2009)

My first kit was the CC Red Mountain Cab and when I bought it, it wasn't even on sale. So I have always said quality of Kit is the most important aspect. I have quite a few "doubting Thomas" friends as well about the quality of wine you can make from a box. I hope to change all that (big time) next Summer and beyond!


----------



## pelican (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm the first one to choose "juice from the store"... though I'd have to say a lot of it is juice from my juicer as well. Just gave a friend a bottle of my tomato wine (from steam juiced tomatoes). He's taking that one to his family's Thanksgiving... can't wait for the feedback.






I don't (generally) use the whole fruit because the juice is easier to work with and no pits, stems etc to add off flavors - - and maybe less in gross lees. But I do use plenty of store-bought juice (frozen or bottled) and those have suited me just fine.

I've also done kits and intend to do more kits going forward, but my focus will be on drinkability quality in a mid-to-early timeframe. I have not got the space nor the conditions (or the temperament!) for putting the money and effort into a super-premium kit that needs 2 years aging before considering drinking. 

Cost is much less of an issue than "is this the right kit for what I want it to be".

I make wine for the fun, the creativity, for sharing, for the self-sufficiency, and to have a variety of wine on hand to drink when I want to.


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 23, 2009)

We like high end reds, so I tend to make strictly 'grape-pack' kits. They suit our tastes really well. But for the whites, I've gone with the lower end kits, and that's worked out well too.
I've also made a few meads.


----------



## JimCook (Nov 23, 2009)

I currently make wine from fruits, fresh/frozen grapes, and from kits based on quality. 


- Jim


----------



## Darryl (Nov 23, 2009)

I have made about 20 wine kits in the last year... I like big reds!!! I would like to give grapes a try... But I don't know how to go about getting them... This year I will give fresh juice a try.


----------



## Scott (Nov 24, 2009)

So far not very good ones........yet.






Kits, fresh fruits and juice from store, depends on the cash flow.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 24, 2009)

Mainly premium kits, but for summer I usually make some low end kits for lighter drinking. I have made some Supers, &amp; have a MM all juice Barolo going right now. I've made between 12 - 15 batches and generally used the WE kits (What the Austin store mainly carried), but now that I've switched over to George I'll try the other brands. People here seem to have a lower opinion of WE, &amp; since up until recently George carried the WE kits I have to assume it was their experience &amp; not George pushing them.

BTW - I have been to the store &amp; George never pushed anything, except my purchases out the door!


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 25, 2009)

I started with a kit based on quality/time until drinkable (blessings to George of guidance). 

Moved to kits based on quality. 

Moved to fresh juice. 

Will be moving to grapes next season.


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty much doing fresh grapes (picked myself) and fresh juice.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2009)

How about from Fresh Juice i.e. Wine juice from CA, Italy and Chile


----------



## joeswine (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree tepe,were's the fresh juice or all the above cat., as I do .....................................................broad brush strokes of wine on my palate.........................


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2009)

I was going to put that one in also guys- but ran out of room in the darned poll! Maybe put it under store bought juice and respond here with an explanation of what use use. After all it would be fresh juice you bought from a store of some kind.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2009)

B,C&amp;D for me!


----------



## lynnie (Jan 31, 2010)

I need help!! Being a newby to this wine making i need suggestions for which BJS kit to start with. I love all Cab's and want something not to dry. any help out there? Lynnie


----------



## admiral (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard, lynnie. You can always take any wine you make and back-sweeten it to your taste. This kit is a very nice one and will make a great tasting cabernet. Have fun.

<table ="Catalog" id="productsnew" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">24800
</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Cabernet Sauvignon (California) w/ 
Cab skins


A distinctive Cabernet Sauvignon in an 
appealing rich, complex style, this full-bodied wine has a deep garnet 
colour with an appealing aroma of plump blackberries, sweet vanilla and 
fresh violets.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$129.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$129.99 </td></tr></t></table>


----------



## KSKOH (Jan 31, 2010)

I started making kit wines about 3 years ago. Started slow and mostly bought medium value kits. Made my first wine from fruit (peaches) 2 years ago and one from fresh grapes. Now most of my wine is from fresh grapes with an occasional kit thrown in.


----------



## Danny (Jul 20, 2011)

Home grown muscadine and blackberry every fall once fruit is harvested. Make a Quality Red kit from George every other year or so as my inventory gets low (my wife only likes sweet wine, so the dry reds last awhile). Once every 3 or so years will make a white wine, normally a budget-wise semi-dry type that my wife and I like in the summer.


----------

